
Modern Computer Arithmetic (2010) [pdf] - arkj
https://members.loria.fr/PZimmermann/mca/mca-cup-0.5.9.pdf
======
gregfjohnson
I just went through much of this material using Knuth and various resources on
the web, to do some work on elliptic curve cryptography alorithms. Man, I wish
I had found this resource sooner! Glancing through the book, it looks like it
does a very nice job of presenting algorithms and their proofs. I just
downloaded the pdf and am going to save it as a reference.

------
fdej
This is a good book. Note that it's mostly concerned with (software
implementation of) arbitrary-precision arithmetic; which is just one branch of
computer arithmetic.

------
myf01d
If anyone is interested, the best textbook imo on computer arithmetic is
Digital Arithmetic by Miloš D. Ercegovac. It's very extensive especially for
hardware designers but it's a bit outdated and no easy read at all

------
unwind
Mods, please fix the typo in the title's last word. Thanks.

~~~
dang
Trevor beat me to it.

~~~
nkurz
Which raises the question "Who is Trevor?":
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=who%20is%20trevor&type=story](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=who%20is%20trevor&type=story)

Which takes us to the very old discussion page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82048)

Which resolves to a 404 at this point without providing any useful
information. Hmm.

Still, it leaves the question of how many people are actively editing typos in
titles, and whether we should actually be blaming Trevor any time a typo
remains for more than a few minutes.

(No answer actually required.)

~~~
tptacek
Presumably he means 'tlb.

